# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  виртуальная студия Reason 4

## ser_di

Виртуальную студию Reason выпустила известная шведская компания Propellerhead Software. Программа работает на двух платформах (PC и Mac), нетребовательна к ресурсам компьютера (для PC достаточно Pentium II с 64 Мб RAM), подходит для живого исполнения (поскольку имеет очень малое время ожидания), проста для изучения, хорошо отлажена и работает стабильно. По моему мнению, Reason не имеет конкурентов.

скачать:

с letitbit.net

----------


## Realmen

давно ищю но нет нормально работающей проги стоит хорошая защита,не могу найти no dvd.качал много версий уже скачал 5 версию и одно и то-же.студия хороша в своей категории.:(

----------

